# Sunday Photo Fun?



## HVF City (Jul 14, 2012)

I am used to the old Atlas site and looked forward each week to new pictures of projects from other contributors each week. It is what kept me going when I dismantled my N and waited a few years to start my HO. 

It does not look like any new posts in awhile, so this helps drive everyone to share the cool stuff.

Will there ever be or is it already here and I'm just missing it? I know there is nothing stopping me from posting some pics of my current layout, but part of a group like SPF would be nicer (like of like show and tell day).

Bill


----------

